
Go Interrupt: Easily Handle Signals with Contexts - whois
https://github.com/Noah-Huppert/gointerrupt
======
whois
I made this to handle graceful shutdown of a net/http.Server and other similar
components.

I found myself implementing the same pattern over and over again, hope people
can benefit from this simple small library.

